# Unknown plant, asking for a friend



## arachyd (Feb 1, 2009)

I've been unable to identify this plant that's been growing in a friend's yard in the northeastern US. Any ideas?


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks like a variety of wild mint to me.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

If it doesn't have square stems, you can rule out mint...


----------



## RideBarefoot (Jun 29, 2008)

USDA county extension agents are a good resource to identify plants


----------



## Seth (Dec 3, 2012)

See if you can get a pic and post it on an internet forum that outdoors type folks frequent. You’ll probably get an answer. Seth


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Now I am confused.


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I think the extension services are done through the land grant colleges/universities, not USDA...just to clarify. Each county should have an office listed in the phone book.


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Looks like some kind of tall spurge, 'weedy'


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Looks like my lantana. Mine is New Gold. There are lots of varieties.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

What does it smell like?


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> What does it smell like?


My lantana has basically no smell at all. The blossoms have none. The leaves have a very faint smell that I would describe as slightly citrus.

I just went out and smelled mine and, hey, I was right:



> Most people dislike the smell of the flowers. But the aroma of their foliage qualifies them as fragrant plants, in the view of some gardeners. The leaves smell, in fact, like citrus.


https://www.thespruce.com/add-a-florida-touch-with-lantana-plants-2132142


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Depends on the variety. 

Some smell very bad. 

The original scientific name of _Lantana horrida_ refers to the strong smell of the leaves that can affect sensitive persons. Thankfully, botanist August von Hayek re-named it _Lantana urticoides_, calling upon its resemblance with nettles (the Urtica family) in this new name; urticoides just means “like a nettle”.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Deer won't eat any part of my New Gold Lantana.

But they eat the blossoms off of my Sunrise and Sunset Lantana. We have had dogs eat the blossoms, too.

Also, my New Gold dies back to the ground every winter and put out new growth from the ground every spring.

But my Sunrise and Sunset put back out from the previous year's growth most springs.


----------

